# Mass production contacts



## iamjpierce (Apr 14, 2009)

Would anyone know of a solid manufacturer who creates basically everything, for example t-shirts, hoodies, jackets, denim, belts, polo's, and etc. I was about to do business with a manufacturer but they took too long to sign a mutual NDA agreement. I am now in search of a solid manufacturer. Please if anyone knows of any contacts, it would be a blessing to get those from ya. Take care.


----------



## cody (Oct 28, 2006)

When u say mass, do you want 1000 minimums or less?
DO NOT do China UNLESS u want 1000 or more. It's a f'ing of money/time/everything,


----------



## denck (Apr 7, 2009)

Hope this link helps
The New Leader in Sports Promotions - Volume Specialties - www.volumespecialties.com


----------



## iamjpierce (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey thanks for the advice, I appreciate it much.


----------



## iamjpierce (Apr 14, 2009)

cody said:


> When u say mass, do you want 1000 minimums or less?
> DO NOT do China UNLESS u want 1000 or more. It's a f'ing of money/time/everything,


I did mean a larger quantity. Thanks for the reply Cody. I have been hearing that once your ready to get things printed up in large quantities, then China would be the route to shoot for. I will most def. keep that in mind. Thanks again brotha.


----------

